# Colonoscopy on Tuesday- Prep advice



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi, I have a colonoscopy scheduled for Tuesday morning and start my prep tomorrow. I have to take 4 Dulcolax at 4pm tomorrow, then one bottle (45ml) of the phospho-soda fleet at 7pm and another bottle of fleet at 6 am the day of the test. Do I need to dilute the fleet in water, or is it better to drink it straight to minimize the amount that has to be drunk? Anyone have any advice as to whether to mix with water or juice or something?Its been great to see that so many others have been through it, but it's not helping my nerves. The whole thing seems so invasive, I'm getting really nervous at the thought of it. I'm trying to tell myself that the test is really only about 20 mins of my life, but it's not helping! I just want it to all be over!Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

For me the most difficult part was the prep, plan on magazines etc in the bathroom. You will be spending some quality time on the potty. The scoping was so easy, I did not feel anything, and never knew I had a colonoscopy. Woke up, had something to drink and cookies, went home, no problem.I had mixed the phospho-soda with pepsi and juice, but I liked the pepsi much better. I did drink a lot of fluids with the phospho-soda. Seemed to clean me out faster.Char


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Good Morning I am have a scope on Tuesaday morning too. I am starting the prep in 20 minutes. It is different than yours. It is called pico-salax. I have my jello,tea,juice ready and my magazines. I hope this procedure helps me find out what is wrong. My life has become unmanageable. I have to carry extra underware,diaper cream everywhere. I have mucous leeking so bad I have to wear a pad.Sometimes I can't even sit down I am so sore.Everytime I have a BM my whole insides bulge out and I have to push it back in. I have tried elimanating so many foods. I am at risk of losing my Job,( I am in the bathroom so much)! I appreciate all the information everyone has shared with me. Well I am off the start the prep, wish me luck


----------



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey,when i had fleet as a prep i was told to mix it in a mug of a fizzy drink.. though whatever that drink is.. be prepared never to want to tast it again


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice and words of encouragement. I do have magazines ready and can't wait to get started, ha, ha!Thome, good luck tomorrow, I'm sure they'll figure out what is going on with your digestive system and will start getting it sorted out. I noticed you're in Toronto as well. Maybe we'll run into each other Tuesday morning! My procedure is being done at St. Michael's hospital. How about you? Anyway, best of luck!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

good luck youll be fine.. let us know how you get on


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Good luck both of you for tomoz - I has to take 2 Fleet enemas and apart from ****ting your guts out, it really wasn't too bad. I was told to mix them with pepsi or some other fizzy drink. Thank god (for us Brits anyway), they were showing back-to-back "fawlty towers" on Sky so it was a case of scuttling back and forth to the big white phone and then having a chuckle between "takes".All the best and let us know how you go on.Sue














PS: I'd get some Aloe Vera bog roll to sooth things "down below" (though this posting may be too late now)


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Pooped out, I am north of Toronto. I hope your day wasn't too bad. I have survived so far. I am very tired and cold. Suev, what is aloe vera bog? Is it like aloe vera gel? I have no idea what I would do without this site. It is reasuring to talk to people in the same situtation







Thanks for all the best wishes.P.S. Has anyone heard of taking anti-naussa pill for after the procedure? Apparently the senadation can make you feel sick.


----------



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey,iv never heard of the sedation making you feel sick although im sure if it did they would give you somthing. the weirdest part for me was that when it was going into my arm i could taste it in my mouth..







oh and bog roll is out lovely british way of saying toilet paper so its just toilet paper with aloe vera


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone,Thanks for the advice and best wishes. The prep was an absolute nightmare, I don't think I've ever felt so sick in my life. The initial pills weren't too bad, but the phospho soda was disgusting. I felt nauseous as soon as I took it, tried my best to keep it down, but threw up that and the gatorade I was told to drink about 40 mins later. I was worried that it wouldn't clean me out since I threw it up, but it definitely did it's job!The actual procedure was fine, I was sedated and actually fell asleep and woke up when it was all over, feeling no worse except for being bloated with gas for a while.The laxatives really triggered my IBS though. I've still been having problems with D, and have been eating very little bland food and taking Imodium. Little by little it's starting to improve though.Thank God it's over and everything was perfectly normal inside - definitely IBS. Sue, Fawlty Towers would have been a treat while running backwards and forwards between the bathroom! I had to make do with watching the Golden Globe Awards!Thanks again for all the support!


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Well I made it through the procedure ok.I did feel some pain although subconsciously. I remember making groaning noises. After I was right out of it. My daughter came to get me and brought me home. She made me tea and toast and I went to sleep again. The next day I went to work. Bad idea! I was told not to drive, so I didn't. I was dozy all day with no appiette. This evening I have spent mostly on the throne. Major D. I didn't expect this. Oh well nothing is left in me again. I am going to bed. I get my results on Feb 2. Thanks for your support. I will keep checking in


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Well, one more day until I see the Dr! The first few days after the procedure were good. But within two days C was back and I started taking senna again. Nothing else seems to work. If I get told on Feb 2 to eat more fibre I will scream so hard everyone will here it! I don't know what to do next. I have C and occasional D I have to push everything back in after a BM, I eat insanely carefully, I can hardly sit down I am so sore, and sex well forget it! I am doing really poorly at work,(in the bathroom so much! )I will let you know after the appointment.Thanks for all the support and info.


----------

